# How many other homes on your street go all out?



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

On our street we are the only ones. Other's do put out a pumpkin or two and at least have their light's on and try to perticapate. It seems that most don't.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am the only one who does a full display.
The people across the street had a large prop set up by their house.
There is a full walk-through haunt for charity a few blocks from me.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We used to be the only ones. Then a nieghbor up the street got an inflatable. Then some tombstones. Now we have quite a few in the nieghborhood that do something. Not as elaborate as what we do, but hey, I'm happy with their decorations. And it makes the street look better.


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

we have about 50 homes on our court, and we are the only ones who do a haunt, though last year there was 1 home at the other end that did a display sorta...but it did look good....(red light in the gaage/ cold cellar etc.....) the rest just do the usual, lots a pumkins and corn stalks! which look good!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm the only one on my street.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

on my street im the only one--it drives the nieghbors nuts----but halloween zombie is a block 1/2 away


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm pullling in our new neighbor - he's game for anything... He has strobe lights in every front window in his house... it's hilarious.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

edwood, As long as your nieghbor is game for anything. Perhaps some boarded up windows in front of his strobes would help heres a link http://www.hometown.aol.com/ipainttruk/Halloween/Projects/Windows.htm


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Jusy alot of inflatables I swear one guy bought one of everything at walmart


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

We are the only ones who do a full display, everyone else just has basic decorations like a few pumpkins, corn stalks, and a couple houses have an inflatable.
The street I use to live on before I moved to where I live now there were 3 other people who did displays and haunts.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I just did a lap around the neighborhood this weekend to find out exactly that. I counted 4 houses with inflatables. One also has a graveyard and other random decorations - they decorate for every holiday. There were a few others last year, but nothing so far. I'm hoping they do something, the more the merrier.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Another house down the street goes all out too.In fact,he stopped buy last night to chat.He is doing a walk-thru in his back yard.I cant wait to see it.A few other put the usual scarecrow pumpkin thing and another fellow has everything Gemmy makes in his yard.All in all about a dozen houses. Not bad if I do say so


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A family that lives a few houses down from us does a small garage haunt. I've never been through it but my wife said it was "okay". A new guy down the street has a large inflatable. Around the block, a guy has a pretty decent yard display and two blocks down, one of the older boys in our scout troop does a nice yard haunt which grows every year. There are a few jack o lanterns and door decorations and some outdoor lights on some of the other houses, but our house is still the main draw.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

a couple of pumpkins...


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

A few years back before I got into decorating there was a house down the block that would really go all out. One year they did a whole haunted corn field in their yard - they must have had a hundred stalks if not more - with static monsters in the corn and on the roof of the house. They stopped after that but I noticed last year they were back doing a walk-through in their garage. I'm think my display got them interested again. Even though we're so busy Halloween night I'm going to make a point of wandering down to check them out and say hi.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

My neighborhood does a Grim Reaper Decorating Contest that our homeowners assocation implemented last year. (good thing I'm the President of the Board) 

We have about 400 homes in our neighborhood and my particular street has about 5 homes that do full out lawn decorating. One does a walk through haunt.

We are talking about combining props one year to do a street vs. street walk through haunt competition. 

Trying to do this in the name of providing a safe place for the neighborhood kids to ToT. I love my neighborhood!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

A few people on our block do some minor decorating, but no haunting. We have noticed though that since we moved here, people that didn't do anything are suddenly decorating. And there are a few elderly ladies near our house that didn't even give out candy. They all are giving candy now 

The sad thing though is the woman that lived next door...she's one of those 'keeping up with the Jonses' type people and this year she said that she's not going to decorate at all (just because of our yard haunt).

Oh well, her loss.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Just a few pumpkins, some door decor/cute scarecrows and the occasional inflatable. Most of my neighbors are from parts of the world that don't celebrate Halloween, but they always come to the house to see the display. I do give them credit for handing out candy, though. Well, most of them, anyway.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

100+ homes on my street. My graveyard/light show and a neighbor with some inflatables is about all the Halloween spirit (sorry for the pun) that's here. I took a drive around the side streets the other day, and found a guy with a "great pumpkin" patch, a few scarecrows, and a few more inflatables. I'm going to the township next year and asking if they'd consider a halloween decorating award, to compliment the "holiday" (christmas) awards they give out each year. Halloween is just soooooo disappointing each year in my town. Since these "awards" are actually a yard sign that they recycle from year to year, it costs them virtually nothing to "award" them.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

We started really going all out last year and were the only house on the block. This year three of our immediate neighbors started putting up lights, tombstones and stuff. There's a new house on the corner that put up lots of lights and 'store bought' stuff. It's kinda like a Halloween virus. I hope it continues.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i took a walk a few days ago and was surprised to see 4 houses that had minor decrations. What i mean is plastic window stuff and a pumpkin or two. but im the only one who goes all out.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

there is a guy a couple of houses down who puts out a couple of things - the year before last he had a small walk-through in his garage just in one end of the door, across the front of the garage, and out the other end of the door, but I came around (dragging my grave digger shovel down the street) and said hi and checked it out. Last year, he had made himself a huge stalk-about using one of those pretty large $10 nearly 2 dimensional foam skulls and black plastic, I didn't even know it was him until after he left.... but other than that, no so much. Maybe a couple of houses in town but I don't have time to leave the subdivision.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

none, damnit!


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> On our street we are the only ones. Other's do put out a pumpkin or two and at least have their light's on and try to perticapate. It seems that most don't.


As far as I can tell so far, we're the only ones. And this is a VAST improvement over my predecessor (i.e. former owner of my house) who didn't even give out candy. 

This is our first Halloween in our new home and my first unrestricted, fully solo haunt so I'm hoping to stir things up in the neighborhood a bit. My neighbors like my decorations I have out, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

There are none on our street that go to the extent we do, but there are a few good displays in the neighborhood.


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

zero. hard to find even one lousy pumpkin. that's why i have to make up for the rest of the street.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

wandererrob said:


> As far as I can tell so far, we're the only ones. And this is a VAST improvement over my predecessor (i.e. former owner of my house) who didn't even give out candy.
> 
> This is our first Halloween in our new home and my first unrestricted, fully solo haunt so I'm hoping to stir things up in the neighborhood a bit. My neighbors like my decorations I have out, so that's a good sign.


Ditto here. We've got so much we want to do, and such little time to do it in (long commutes) that it's hard to stay focused... I saw one house about a mile away from mine that does a display, but I haven't seen anything else. Maybe we'll get things going for next year - who knows.

I do know that I heard a kid outside the other morning go "Wooooah!" That was kind of cool.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

it used to be zero but more cornstalks and pumpkins are flourishing and one neighbor put up a giant spider web and the other an inflatable and some stones


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

at my old house i got 1 other neighbour to get into it but here its just me and net door put out a couple of pumpkins


----------

